# I need a pro usb-c hub



## Matt Riley (Mar 23, 2021)

I have a cheap Anker USB-C hub that has been glitching out. I have my old MOTU interface and Impulse 61 controller connected to my 2020 MacBook Pro via USB 2.0 into hub It's been causing multiple problems including disconnecting the audio interface from MainStage after making a really load sustained noise in MainStage in the middle of a performance. It also shut my MBP down after an error screen. It also seems to cause issues like this if it is touched or moved so I think there is a short in it somewhere.

It has a tiny cord so it often falls off my computer and hangs down when the cords are attached so I think that has worn it out. Do any of you have recommendations of one with a longer cord and that is built for pro audio? I've been hunting all over the web but it seems like each product has some terrible reviews with issues similar or even worse than the ones that I am experiencing. Any suggestions?


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 23, 2021)

Anker stuff is normally very good (I used a couple of those hubs to a MBP for years with no problems) so you might have just been unlucky with a hardware fault. I now use 2 Rshtech (via Amazon) powered hubs with my Mini and they have been rock solid so far.


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Mar 23, 2021)

I got a Hyperdrive 9-in-1 recently and it's been working VERY nicely. Pricy, but thus far it's been worth it, given the amount of grief bad USB hubs have given me in the past.


----------



## Paulogic (Mar 23, 2021)

I found this one interesting, so I became a backer. I will receive it within a few weeks as their
latest update mentioned.


----------



## Jiffster (Mar 23, 2021)

Sonnet echo 11 - Rock solid. But probably got stuff you don't need and not enough stuff you do need. Kinda pricey too!


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi Matt,

I had a bad experience recently with one of the cheaper hubs and I will exercise caution when choosing one! I will recommend sticking with the reputable manufacturers.

For me CalDigit's Element T4 Hub is the ultimate one, but there is no availability until late May I believe:






Thunderbolt 4 | USB4 | Element Hub | CalDigit – CalDigit







www.caldigit.com





I am using a CalDigit T3 in one of my other setups and I am perfectly happy with it.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 24, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I had a bad experience recently with one of the cheaper hubs and I will exercise caution when choosing one! I will recommend sticking with the reputable manufacturers.
> 
> ...


That element hub is exactly what I've been after, will definitely get one when they're available.


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 29, 2021)

If you can hold out a month or so, I think this will be a great solution. I plan on getting it also. I am certain it is backwards compatible with regular USB C devices. https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/owc-thunderbolt-hub


----------



## Antkn33 (Mar 30, 2021)

I bought an OWC hub because I thought it would be reliable given the companies reputation. It died on me after a few months. 
They did replace it but I had to pu return shipping even though it was under warranty.


----------



## emasters (Mar 30, 2021)

Been using a few StarTech USB-C 3.1 Gen 2 hubs without issue (bought on Amazon). One note, if you pull too much current through them, the MacBook Pro USB-C port doesn't work reliably. For example, four Samsung T5 external SSD's all working at the same time on the StarTech - no problem. A couple of traditional USB-3 hard drives (without their own power), and operation via the hub becomes unreliable. In my situation, some thought to power requirements has avoided glitches and other issues.


----------



## reimerpdx (Mar 30, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> If you can hold out a month or so, I think this will be a great solution. I plan on getting it also. I am certain it is backwards compatible with regular USB C devices. https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/owc-thunderbolt-hub


Timely... was just shopping for this.


----------

